# Waiting for Marta and Lisele to Kid



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

New Ober girls, Marta and Liesle are due February 26th. I think Marta will be the first to kid (don't tell her I said that). Both girls ligs are going (Marta's are already gone), and udders are getting a little larger (no milk yet). No goo so we will see. Marta looks like she dropped a bit over the last few days and I can't feel kids (I was told they were with the buck until the 29th of Sept. when they were observed bred. So she could be up to three weeks early.). They are both older does (7yrs) and I want to be on hand for the kidding. I bought a 2000ft range baby monitor so I wouldn't have to tromp out to the barns every few hours (day or night). Temp was -9 when I came back from chores this evening...brrr. Tomorrow I will be making warming barrels for the kiddos. The good news is that my sympathetic backaches have not started...yet!


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Update: Marta is making nests. Temp this morning was -13, we might hit 0 today. It is so cold that the eggs are freezing in the nesting boxes. What eggs that don't freeze in the coop, freeze and burst on the way back to the house.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ohhh.... I hope the kids dry off quickly!! Happy kidding


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Whew, it is starting to warm up a bit. Highs are supposed to hit 40° this week! Still no kids, but I guess they should wait 'till it warms up. Marta is pretty grumpy right now, and Liesle's kids have taken up gymnastics. I guess I will put them back on the watch list for the 26th. Still gong to keep a close eye on them though...


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

*Tomorow's Day #148!*

Tomorrow is day 148! Things are moving right along. Liesle's udder has filled quite a bit, but not tight yet. Marta's still grumpy. They both look like they can't wait to have these babies. On a side note, I used a diplitory for the first time (mine and most likely hers) on Liesle. She went straight back to the barn and put her rear to the wall like she was so mortified and embarrassed ("I have never been subjected to such an impropriety in my life...this is borderline indecent!" Or so she would have said, had she been able to speak). She also likes to put her head in the warming barrel, so all I can see is her body...minus a head .


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Still no babies. Today was day 151. I am sure they have read the does code. Liesle dropped today. They both have had goo in the last few days, but no "real contractions". Both have raised tail-heads (been that way for a while, at least for Marta). I keep telling them they better have these babies before Sunday or else I will walk them up the driveway for some "exercise".


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My Oberhasli does always kidded on day 154 without fail.


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

goathiker said:


> My Oberhasli does always kidded on day 154 without fail.


They were puffy this morning and "clamped down" looking tonight... I have attached pictures from earlier to give an idea. You can't tell so much from the pictures but they were a little pink this morning. We have a storm rolling in right now and a new moon tomorrow night (day 153...). Any thoughts?

First picture: Marta pooch (sorry about the straw bit):
Second & Third picture: Liesle pooch
Fourth picture: Marta tail-head
Fifth picture: Liesle tail-head
Sixth picture: Liesle side picture
Seventh picture: Marta side picture


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think Liesle will kid before Marta. They are very very close...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls. Good luck!


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

goathiker said:


> I think Liesle will kid before Marta. They are very very close...


How did you know? 
Liesle kidded this morning at about 10:30. Two :kidred::kidred:. Doeling #2 was stillborn. It was a rough delivery. Almost lost the first one. Her temp was 93° when we brought her in. We were able to get her temp back up and colostrum into her. She is stable right now and doing well. Mama is doing okay. She took a little while to deliver the placenta, but it is almost out now. One problem though, there was so much diarrhea from the dead kid and all of that was in her uterus. I was told to give her some blue cohosh and flush with 60cc Aloe Vera. I will give her a pen shot as soon as I get it warmed up a bit more. I was able to give her a half clove of garlic. She is eating just fine and acting okay. I just have to get the gunk out. Any thoughts?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would definitely flush her and put her on Penicillin.

Congrats on the doeling and sorry about the stillborn.


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Here are some pictures of the doeling. Her "periscope" ear has since come down, and she now has wide set Boer ears.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a sweetie pie!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She's a cutie...


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

The other periscope ears were cute, but these are her pretty ears. Here is a link to her Youtube video:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

my goodness she is CUTE!!!!  congrats on the doeling, sorry for the one who didn't make it...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Marta kidded 3/4/14 with twins! One paint :kidred: and one paint :kidblue:. They are VERY tall for being a meat dairy cross. Considerably taller then their older half sister. The first picture is the doeling (with Liesle's girl in the foreground), the second picture is the buckling. So far kids this year: :kidred::kidblackdoeling):kidred::kidblue:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------

